
Establishing identity without certification authorities. (1996) - fanf2
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi.1.1.31.7263
======
fabianhjr
This is the correct URL:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.31.7...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.31.7263)

